# The Sunshine Viillage Patroller Fiasco



## legallyillegal (Oct 6, 2008)

as if the snowderpers here give a shit!


----------



## burritosandsnow (Nov 22, 2008)

aaaaaand of course if the lil fucker would have gotten hurt or killed guess who they would blame/fire ... the same damn people ... keep your kids in check ass hats


----------



## Shocktroop531 (Aug 3, 2010)

what a fuckin punk little kid. I almost wish he got his ass caught in an avalanche


----------



## Zee (Feb 21, 2008)

It's on B/A's site now

The Angry Snowboarder Blog Archive Sunshine Village Resort Doesn’t Value Safety


----------



## BurtonAvenger (Aug 14, 2007)

Honestly best and worst thing that can happen is something bad like an avalanche takes out a few people or there's too few patrollers to respond to mass incidents across the resort. That will fuck them over in the long run. Now I'm not sure about how things exactly run up there in Canaduh but I'm pretty sure after Whistler had all those safety problems with their lift they had inspectors crawling up their ass checking things out. Now I would think that maybe someone could blow in SSV to a provincial safety inspector to go in there and see how things are going.

On a side note fuck that dumbass kid his actions are going to have repercussions he'll feel down the road. Wouldn't be surprised if some angry ex employee just took a socket wrench to his face down the road and actually made him retarded.


----------



## kysnowboarder (Oct 28, 2009)

That is pretty bold...I would have thought the owners would been thankful...maybe there is more to the story. If it is as it reads than the kid is already retarded, and apparently his relatives are to...socket wrench not necessary...lol


----------



## chupacabraman (Jul 30, 2009)

I've been following this story since it broke, and must say I am in complete support of the Patrollers.
Story has been covered by Ski Mag, ESPN, OntheSnow, Pique Mag, etc
Spread the word! Boycott Sunshine Village!
Support Ski Patrol wronged by Sunshine Village Ski Resort | Facebook


----------



## Zee (Feb 21, 2008)

Sunshine is such a gaperific mountain, 90% of the people that go tehre are gree/blue runners, the kind that couldn't give a crap about what happened, so I'm resigned to the fact that they will be fine. 

I was there regularly because it's close, the powder on the steeps stays for a while, they have the extreme terrain (that will probably not open again for a long time), my son likes it, and it was never as busy as Lake Louise. 

I have a free day to use up, but after that I'm not sure I will go there agin.


----------



## poutanen (Dec 22, 2011)

I hate to bring this back from the dead, but as somebody new to the area, I was shocked to hear about this. I've known for a few weeks now but I think it should stay in the forefront of peoples minds. I will NOT be going back ever again unless it's bought out one day. Even then too many flat areas I find it a kind of boring hill.

Everybody shits on RCR but I've had good experiences at Fernie, Nakiska, and one trip to Kimberley.


----------



## roremc (Oct 25, 2009)

Jesus would be proud of this resurrection!


----------

